# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 39)



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2022)

*What’s the WORST advice you ever received as a beginning woodworker?*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
DKMD said:
Seriously?!
No one is going to mention the oriental rug in Marc’s shop?! Do you all have rugs in your shops?!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2022)

Well this is a question that I cannot relate to. I started wood working when I was in 7th grade shop class, and then I had an excellent teacher in high school. I also had involvement in building trades class and stagecraft building sets. All gave me practical knowledge. I never actually said " hey I'd like to be a woodworker" it just kinda happened and evolved. So I was never advised on just becoming a wood worker. Most of the teaching I received in shop class was mostly about tools both power and hand tools, that I think really set the stage for my wood working adventure. And that didnt really take off until I was an adult and could afford the tools. I started buying some tools after high school, like a table saw, but more when I got older and had better jobs and adult income.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 2, 2022)

To use polyurethane over a fresh glue job. It was a floor, the interior decorator insisted, and two days later the flooring started clicking everywhere. 6 months later the poor decorator passed away. Turned out he had an advanced brain disorder. The doctor who hired and insisted on us following his directions over the manufacturer recommendations wound up buying about 800 square foot of flooring twice.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 2, 2022)

Saying we should use sandpaper like someone else is paying for it. Better advice would be to tell everyone which sandpaper last the longest at a reasonable cost.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 2, 2022)

It wasn't advice, it was an order: "You're smart, you get to take Latin instead of Woodwork next year." End of second year at grammar school, unilateral decision taken by them to ensure I never got to work with the power tools that would be on the syllabus in the third year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 3, 2022)

The practice of ripping wide boards into 3 " or less then gluing to make wider boards.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Oct 3, 2022)

(Duncsuss)
I also had the same marching order—- had to get “ready for the future”. I only got to take Art aside from foreign language. Good thing was I liked Art— language … not so much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2022)

Don’t build a table like that, it will self destruct

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 4, 2022)

David Hill said:


> (Duncsuss)
> I also had the same marching order—- had to get “ready for the future”. I only got to take Art aside from foreign language. Good thing was I liked Art— language … not so much.


Like woodwork, I had to drop art after 2 years. Technical drawing was nixed somewhere along the way, maybe a year later as I've managed to retain the ability to draw and read blueprints, very useful when working out a new fountain pen design. I enjoyed French, mostly because the teacher was a dishy blonde who wore miniskirts, and I worked just hard enough to avoid being thrown out of the class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 7, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> It wasn't advice, it was an order: "You're smart, you get to take Latin instead of Woodwork next year." End of second year at grammar school, unilateral decision taken by them to ensure I never got to work with the power tools that would be on the syllabus in the third year.


H. E. Double Hockey sticks - because of sports all that I could take was Typing. On the positive side - Lil Mikey got good at typing - he had to impress the females in the class!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 7, 2022)

Was not able to take wood class until college. Somewhere along the way - someone said to always avoid highly figured wood - too hard to work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 7, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Was not able to take wood class until college. Somewhere along the way - someone said to always avoid highly figured wood - too hard to work.


That someone being a wood hoarder at the time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

